# New to forum-always thought of depression and IBS as two seperate entities



## mims (May 3, 2009)

So I'm new here and a bout of severe depression in regards to my illness is what brought me here. I have to admit I've always dealt with my depression as something separate from my intestinal problems, but after reading some of these posts, I can totally see myself in them. However, in the past my Dr. never really took my depression seriously (also originally told me my IBS was 'college jitters' but that's a different topic), so I always dealt with it as it arose. I'm having a hard time this time though. I'm trying to start a new career and am engaged to be married to a wonderful man, and I'm seriously afraid that this latest flare up (pain , constipation, severe gas) is messing it all up. Does anyone know what I mean? It's like it doesn't matter how hard I try, my stomach has other ideas. I'm really down right now. In the past, I've dealt with my depression with excercise, but it's been hard to get to the gym lately. I've been put on anti-depressants in the past but they just made me more anxious. Just feeling really down right now.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Depression and anxiety tend to make any health problem you have worse. It can also cause a pretty vicious cycle especially if the health problems are not easy to deal with.If you can't take medications and the exercise isn't enough (and if you can't make yourself go to the gym getting a walk outside in natural light for 20 minutes may be enough to help) you might look into finding a therapist. Cognitive Behavioral Therapy has been used for depression and for IBS (because our brains "talk" to the nerves controlling the gut) so that approach might be helpful as well.


----------



## mims (May 3, 2009)

I'd never thought of CBT as something that would help IBS-D, but I would certainly be willing to give it a try. However, I'm currently not insured (another source of anxiety) and don't know if there is any that I could afford.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

God your health system is BARBARIC - if you are ill - you should be able to get help. I've battled with severe depression - but mine had nothing to do with IBS (which I don't really have anyway) - yours sounds much more bound up with your condition. You need to address your mental and physical health don't you before starting a new job and getting married.I'm no expert on this - but I have been educated since being on the boards - doesn't a low doseage of anti-d sometimes help with the symptoms of IBS - this might be worth exploring with your family doctor. I'm on 30mg - a moderate doseage of anti-depressant medication but then my medication is addressing clinical depression. It sounds as if yours derives from a different source - namely your IBS.Have a read around the other parts of this board - folk have turned their lives around with lifestyle overhaul and supplementation - you are going to need to be vigorous and proactive and perhaps alot of trial and error - but I'm assuming you want to get on with your life - lots of exciting things around the corner for you aren't there but no fun - if you are feeling lousy.All the bestSue (Manchester, UK)


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Check in your phone book. Most counties have low cost mental health support for those that do not have insurance. Group therapy tends to be less expensive so that may be an option. Sometimes there are support groups. Those groups may or many not have professional supervision, but if you find the right group they can be helpful.Another mind body therapy approach that can be more affordable is a set of hypnotherapy CDs you listen to at home. Sometimes that is available in some areas in person as a group thing as well, but the home ones usually end up being cheaper and can be effective for some people.CBT and hypnotherapy approaches tend to work for both constipation and diarrhea. I though you have constipation now and you have to watch with IBS and antidepressants as some tend to cause constipation and some tend to loosen things up so it can take some trial and error to find the right one when you are trying to treat more than one thing. Some of them do tend to up the anxiety in some people, especially the ones that tend to loosen things up. It can be a tough balancing act.I hope you find something to help soon.


----------

